
UC San Francisco Study Find Masks Do Protect Wearer from Contracting Coronavirus - hbcondo714
https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/07/14/covid-corona-face-masks-study/
======
marojejian
Anyone able to find the paper/preprint?

~~~
hbcondo714
The article says "the report will be published in the Journal of General
Internal Medicine in July" but the July edition[1] is already available but
this study isn't included. I think we have to wait until the end of the month.

[1]
[https://link.springer.com/journal/11606/35/7](https://link.springer.com/journal/11606/35/7)

